# Kitchen WIP- Virtually Finished



## JonnyD (10 Nov 2009)

Just started a Kitchen so I thought I would post some pics for your perusal.

The kitchen is going to have a plain face frame with shaker doors and will be painted white. 

Main run of kitchen. the worktops will be corian.







Opposite will be a row of larder units. The right hand side will house the fridge and freezer and In the centre will be an oven and warming drawer on the left hand side and a compact oven and microwave on the right hand side. 






Carcases are in a colour called Unica grey although it looks pretty white in the photos.

The Sheets come in at 2800mm X 2070mm and take a bit of handling to get them on the saw.






The big sheets are roughly sized and then finally trimmed to size when they are of more manageable sizes.

A secondary fence is used when cutting the panels for the larder units to keep the cuts dead parallel






Stack of components for the base cabinets






Components for the larder units






Had an afternoon on it so far and will keep you updated with progress.

Tomorows jobs should involve making a dent in the 25 cubic ft of Ash for the face frames and doors.






Cheers

Jon


----------



## Mattty (10 Nov 2009)

I'm looking forward to this one Jon, it will be great watching how you go about the process. 

That seems like a lot of Ash!

Those sheets are massive, normally moved by suction kit and cut on beam saws, and how do you do it? By roping your poor old dad in i should imagine  Good work fella.


----------



## wizer (10 Nov 2009)

Looks like fun! I take it you're in the 'make your own cabinets' camp? I think I'd go that route, looking forward to seeing the cabinet construction.


----------



## JonnyD (10 Nov 2009)

Mattty":1y88sapp said:


> Those sheets are massive, normally moved by suction kit and cut on beam saws, and how do you do it? By roping your poor old dad in i should imagine  Good work fella.



Thats about right Mattty  

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (10 Nov 2009)

wizer":h0dg9sm3 said:


> Looks like fun! I take it you're in the 'make your own cabinets' camp? I think I'd go that route, looking forward to seeing the cabinet construction.



Theres not much in it but i prefer to make my own carcases.

There could well be a few dominos involved  

cheers

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (11 Nov 2009)

Interesting that your are using ash for a painted kitchen. Presumably this is because the client wants the grain of the wood to show through the paint.

I have just finished a spray painted kitchen using bought in sanded oak doors for the same effect. John Lewis are currently doing very well with a range of heavily grained painted ash kitchens from Mereway. (I had the rep in last week.)

Looks like we're at the cutting edge of fashion again. Jon! 

I have to say that I would not even think about making the carcasses. One email and five days later they would be delivered to my workshop fully assembled - custom built to my sizes!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## JonnyD (11 Nov 2009)

Yeah the Ash is to allow the grain to show through the wood after it has been painted. I have done a sample for the clients and it turned out nice. 

Its always good to be at the cutting edge of fashion  

I will look into your carcase place Brad to see the viability of buying them in. Whats the web address Brad?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (11 Nov 2009)

A few pics of todays efforts.

Finished cutting out the carcase components and stacked them at the end of the workshop out te way. Cant do too much more until the egdebanding arrives :twisted: 






The Ash boards were sorted and the planks crosscut to length. The longest pieces were cut from the straightest planks and the bendy ones used for the shorter lengths.






I have got a separate saw that i can leave set up as a rip saw which is handy






Framing is ripped to 45mm wide and will be finished at 38mm wide seen here stacked ready for surface planing.






Also ripped the door frame material to size this is 81mm wide to be finished at 75mm






Just about had time to surface plane the stock for the face frames






thanks for looking 

cheers

Jon


----------



## BradNaylor (12 Nov 2009)

JonnyD":3g1ptstz said:


> I will look into your carcase place Brad to see the viability of buying them in. Whats the web address Brad?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jon



http://www.choixbedroomsandkitchens.co.uk/

Although these places exist all over the country - I'm sure a bit of googling will locate one in your area. I've found 3 or 4 within half an hour of me.


Cheers
Brad


----------



## Mattty (12 Nov 2009)

How long have you scheduled in for this job Jon? Your certainly cracking on mate.


----------



## JonnyD (12 Nov 2009)

Mattty":ztcl01ms said:


> How long have you scheduled in for this job Jon? Your certainly cracking on mate.



I have scheduled in about 4 weeks for the Job including fitting. I have got to squeeze in some smaller jobs around this one so its going to be tight for a 2nd week in december completion but a few late nights and weekends should get in done  

cheers

Jon


----------



## tsb (13 Nov 2009)

4 weeks to do the kitchen plus other jobs!!! Mine's taken me 18months so far, but I have been building the extention as well. I don't think I would ever make any money at your game. Keep the pics coming, if only to see how a pro tackles a kitchen


----------



## MickCheese (13 Nov 2009)

I am really interested as this is a job on my list for after Christmas. Maybe not quite so grand though.

I am but a DIYer so will steal any good ideas and tips you put on this forum, be warned.

Mick


----------



## JonnyD (24 Nov 2009)

I have had a little break from this but I am back on it now.

Started of by jointing the carcase components. The domino is turned into and aeroplane by adding the cross stops. Using these means that you can work all the components without any marking out.






carcase ends are jointed with the domino upright. There is a tight domino at the front edge followed by 3 slack dominos referenced using the cross stop.






The tops and bottoms are done the same way.






Stack of finished components. Gets a bit boring doing all this in one go.






This is the sample door i made to show the clients the finish and details. Simple shaker style with a plain frame and the grain of the ash showing through.






All the timber for the frames and doors has been planed up and sized.

frame stock 38mm X 23mm






Door stock 75mm X 21mm






The frame parts were cut to length and then the chamfer detail put on with the spindle moulder.










The frames were then jointed again with dominos. The rail ends are jointed using the trim stop thingy.






dry assemble of a frame showing how it goes together






will keep you updated with progress. Thanks for looking

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Nov 2009)

Looking good, Jon.

I reckon that Domino must have paid for itself several times over.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## JonnyD (24 Nov 2009)

Paul Chapman":1n3e3ung said:


> Looking good, Jon.
> 
> I reckon that Domino must have paid for itself several times over.
> 
> ...



I would have thought so.  

cheers

Jon


----------



## Alex (25 Nov 2009)

Looking good Jon. 8) 
What hinges do you use for the doors that fit in the face frames? I'm currently battling with 2"x1" face frames and 1" thick doors. Looks like I'll have to fit block from behind face frame as there is no support for hinge plate. Unless you have a better idea. :? Thanks Alex


----------



## Doug B (25 Nov 2009)

Looking good Jonny.

Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## JonnyD (25 Nov 2009)

Alex":vd3vfzt2 said:


> Looking good Jon. 8)
> What hinges do you use for the doors that fit in the face frames? I'm currently battling with 2"x1" face frames and 1" thick doors. Looks like I'll have to fit block from behind face frame as there is no support for hinge plate. Unless you have a better idea. :? Thanks Alex



I often use satin chrome butt hinges but these ones are going to be on concealed inset hinges. Some of the frames are flush with the inside of the carcase because there are drawers inside the cupboard and it is easier to fit the drawer runners this way. These units will have a normal mounting plate .The other units where there is an 18mm between the face frame and the carcase a 18mm mounting plate will be used.

thanks for looking and comments will update soon.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Mattty (25 Nov 2009)

Cmon Jon, 
I demand to see the days work!


----------



## JonnyD (25 Nov 2009)

you will have to wait till tommorow matty forgot the camera today.

cheers

jon


----------



## JonnyD (26 Nov 2009)

Been doing a bit more on the kitchen. Started off by setting the machines up to make the doors. 

The tenons are cut on the tenoner giving a 6mm X 16mm long tenon.







The sedgwick spindle moulder was set up for grooving with a zero clearance fence.






Because the Ash can tear a little when grooving a 1mm scribing cut was done first and then it was machined to full depth. To keep the fence settings a piece is screwed on to do the scribing cut and then removed for the finished groove.










There is a small chamfer on all the edges and i set up the wadkin spindle moulder up to do this. The tenoned ends are done first. Guard removed for photos.






a 16mm piece (the length of the tenon) is then screwed to the fence and the long edges are then done






some of the doors are quite narrow and the rails are too short to be safely held in the tenoner so I set up and adjustable groover for the router and knocked up a quick jig to groove the pieces out to be jointed with loose tenons










stack of components ready for assembling. the panels are 6mm ash veneered mdf.






I put a rack near to the stove where it is about 18 - 20degrees but away from the direct heat so that the glue goes of quickly.






some of the finished frames that have been glued together






Thanks for looking and the comments.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## DeepBlue (27 Nov 2009)

Looking good Jonny.

Also, ignoring the excellent kitchen for a while, I really like the idea of the clamping rack


----------



## JonnyD (5 Dec 2009)

Been cracking on with this. I have assembled the base units using dominos and carcase screws. The face frames are also dominoed to the carcase and the face frames are pockets screwed to the carcases. I dont bother screwing them on until they have been painted as the dominos hold them on fine for shooting the doors in.






I have set the base carcases level in the workshop but dont bother screwiing them together until they are on site.










I generally shoot the doors and drawer fronts to fit the face frames allowing about 1.5mm clearance all around or a couple of pieces of scrap veneer folded over to be precise.






Been doing some dovetailing and there are 30 drawers and inner drawers in this kitchen wouldnt have liked to do this lot by hand  






thanks for looking

cheers

Jon


----------



## OPJ (5 Dec 2009)

Yikes! :shock:

So, what jig or machine did you use to cut all those dovetail joints?


----------



## jhwbigley (5 Dec 2009)

JonnyD":1cdt78np said:


> Been doing some dovetailing and there are 30 drawers and inner drawers in this kitchen wouldnt have liked to do this lot by hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recon you could have done those by hand, only would take 5 days

:lol: 

looking good Jon

JHB


----------



## JonnyD (5 Dec 2009)

OPJ":3k7jxevf said:


> Yikes! :shock:
> 
> So, what jig or machine did you use to cut all those dovetail joints?



Just a basic trend fixed space jig and router. Took about 4.5 hours to do 30 drawers . 

cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (5 Dec 2009)

jhwbigley":6orczqyq said:


> JonnyD":6orczqyq said:
> 
> 
> > Been doing some dovetailing and there are 30 drawers and inner drawers in this kitchen wouldnt have liked to do this lot by hand
> ...



And add 2k to the cost

cheers

jon


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Dec 2009)

Wish I could work as fast as that :shock: :shock: Looking great, Jon. Thanks for taking the trouble to post all those pictures, it's good to see how you pros work. Very impressive.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## JonnyD (15 Dec 2009)

Just an update on this. The fitting is well under way and should be mainly finished tommorow and I should be able to template for the worktops as well. 

Base cabinets 






Wall units 2250mm high by 3600mm long a couple of miele cookers a microwave and warming drawer in the middle and liebher fridge and freezers at the end.






cheers 

Jon


----------



## rileytoolworks (16 Dec 2009)

Looking good mate. Like yourself, we (the company I work for) always used to lay out and level the jobs in the workshop. Recently, they're making 'money saving cuts', one of which is to not do this process. I'm fitting the first of these jobs this week, and it's a balls up. I reckon I can add a day and a half to the fit simply because this stage was omitted.
What kind of cornice are you having?
Gotta say I'm impressed with your design skills, workmanship and especially your speed. You're like a kitchen fitting machine! (cue Rocky music)

Nice one fella.
Adam.


----------



## tsb (16 Dec 2009)

Looking fantastic. I wish mine was going as well. How have you painted the units and what paint have you used.


----------



## Charlotte (16 Dec 2009)

When I have a house, JonnyD is doing my kitchen!


----------



## JonnyD (16 Dec 2009)

RILEY":2l3ufz6l said:


> Looking good mate. Like yourself, we (the company I work for) always used to lay out and level the jobs in the workshop. Recently, they're making 'money saving cuts', one of which is to not do this process. I'm fitting the first of these jobs this week, and it's a balls up. I reckon I can add a day and a half to the fit simply because this stage was omitted.
> What kind of cornice are you having?
> Gotta say I'm impressed with your design skills, workmanship and especially your speed. You're like a kitchen fitting machine! (cue Rocky music)
> 
> ...



I find it best to assemble the carcases and shoot the doors in especially on framed kitchens. It takes a little longer in the shop but the units are ready to go on site and makes fitting a lot easier. 

The coving is being kept simple and is basically rectangular with a chamfered edging. The design comes quite naturally to me as I did a degree in furniture design a few years ago.

cheers

Jon

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (16 Dec 2009)

tsb":3qtjwp92 said:


> Looking fantastic. I wish mine was going as well. How have you painted the units and what paint have you used.



The finish is basically a couple of coats of primer followed by a couple of coats of pigmented acid catylsed lacquer. The finish is sprayed using a fuji HVLP turbine. 

The finish shows the grain of the wood through the paint so the woodwork only needs sanding to 80grit and then the wood is brushed with the grain with a wire brush to open the grain. The one i use is a liberon liming brush.

Thanks for the comments

Cheers

Jon


----------



## JonnyD (22 Dec 2009)

Instead of buying in the worktops it was decided that it would be a good idea to fabricate the corian worktops in house. About 4 weeks ago we did a corian training course at the workshop and became registered fabricators.

Loads of pony spring clamps are used to hold the pieces in place while the corian adhesive sets.










As much fabrication as possible is done in the workshop and there is just one joint to do on site. The pieces are seamed together using clamping blocks hot melted onto the corian.






Gluing on the coved upstands to the back of the worktop. Mdf blocks are hot melted to the corian to allow the upstands to be glued in the right position.






The sinks have corian sides and a stainless steel bottom and are quite sexy.






We installed the worktops today and I will take some pics in the morning of the kitchen and worktops.

Cheers 

Jon


----------



## rileytoolworks (22 Dec 2009)

Nice to see someone using Corian.
I used to be a (Corian) fitter and have to say, as a material to work with, it's brilliant.
You've done a really good job there mate.

Adam.


----------



## jedmc571 (23 Dec 2009)

This entire post has fascinated me :shock: 

I can't believe how much work goes into a kitchen, :shock: and the quality of this one Jon is spectacular.
I'm not really one for furniture, I'm more of a round the home practical fettler, and this really appealed to me.

The first post I read on this Forum was by Aragorn, that was also a from scratch build, this one has now got the juices flowing again, and the temptation to build my own has increased yet again, does it mean I need more Fetool though :lol: 

A truly inspiring WIP post, and as for Corian.........WOW ! how does it compare price wise to Granite ?

looking forward to a finished install pic if you can

Regards

Jed


----------



## Joints (23 Dec 2009)

fantastic work and post

Really professional job, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Mr Ed (23 Dec 2009)

Now I see what you wanted all those clamps from Harrogate for!

Looking good mate

Cheers, Ed


----------



## JonnyD (23 Dec 2009)

The kitchen is virtually finished apart from the plinths coving and end panels which will be fitted in the new year so here are some almost finished piccies.

Main run the corian is joined between the sink and the hob.











some drawers






The corner






the sink it was a bit daunting routing the drainer grooves  






the appliance wall






cheers and merry christmas

jon


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Dec 2009)

Beautiful work, Jon =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## jedmc571 (24 Dec 2009)

"OUTSTANDING" 

A real portrayal of skills, and a beautifull finish. That kitchen is exactly the look I'm after.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## Mr Ed (24 Dec 2009)

You mean you're not working today to finish it?

Only joking - it looks excellent Jonny.

Ed


----------



## RobertMP (24 Dec 2009)

Most impressive.

Been a good read this thread 

Any chance of a detail picture of the doors / frame in good light so we can see the finish better?


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 Dec 2009)

Excellent, Jonny, and thank you for posting.
S


----------



## houtslager (24 Dec 2009)

bloody eck ! =D> =D> =D> well done. Cannot see the joints [ corner & middle of the top ] must be difficult to make so "invisable"when fitting on site.

Love to see more, might have to do the course next year, if there is still people willing to pay for that material.

HS - freezing in the netherlands :?


----------



## MickCheese (25 Dec 2009)

Really nice work. Very classy.

Well done. Really enjoyed following this thread.

Mick


----------



## mailee (25 Dec 2009)

WOW! that is fantastic John. Really well made mate. Looks great with the corian too. Do you have shares in the clamp company. LOL. :lol: I used to hate routing those grooves too, did help with a home made jig though. All the best, Alan.


----------

